# Worlds first IVF puppies



## Princess16 (10 December 2015)

Born in US. What do you think of this? As if there aren't enough unwanted puppies from unscrupulous breeders!


----------



## ycbm (10 December 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-35053391

It's been done to preserve the gene pool of endangered species  like the African Wild Dog. They've been trying for  forty years. Apparently it's extremely difficult in dogs.


----------



## ihatework (10 December 2015)

Princess16 said:



			Born in US. What do you think of this? As if there aren't enough unwanted puppies from unscrupulous breeders!
		
Click to expand...

You could say the same about humans!
I doubt anyone would go to such expense for no reason


----------



## Princess16 (11 December 2015)

Having read the actual news bulletin (instead of just seeing headline doh) I now understand why they are doing it.


----------



## ycbm (11 December 2015)

Princess16 said:



			Having read the actual news bulletin (instead of just seeing headline doh) I now understand why they are doing it.
		
Click to expand...

It was fascinating, though   Did you read that dog eggs are so immature that it makes it very difficult to freeze them and keep them alive. Plus the problem that bitches only produce eggs every six months. The litter was lovely, seven pups of two different breeds all with different mothers and fathers!


----------

